# Bottle issue Fogg's Famous Sauce - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/5/15)

Hey guys

We have had a couple reports of bottles leaking. Doesn't seem to be all of them. We have taken Fogg's line down off the site and will be re-bottling and capping tomorrow. Just a note that we do bag and then bubble wrap juices when we pack so there should be no leaking into the actual courier bag itself for those that ordered other items.

If there is anyone experiencing these issues, please pop us an email on hugo@sirvape.co.za and we will sort it out.

Really sorry about this

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (29/5/15)

the leaking is not that bad - on the 4 I picked up yesterday only 1 had a slight leak, which I hardly lost any juice at all. but I guess when shipping the handling wont be as good as picking up.

only thing that sucks is that there's no dropper and i already chucked one of those plastic thingies out the car window this morning, sommer just gooi it strait from the bottle just like adding hot sauce. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/5/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey guys
> 
> We have had a couple reports of bottles leaking. Doesn't seem to be all of them. We have taken Fogg's line down off the site and will be re-bottling and capping tomorrow. Just a note that we do bag and then bubble wrap juices when we pack so there should be no leaking into the actual courier bag itself for those that ordered other items.
> 
> ...


Awesome customer service as always

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/5/15)

New bottles available Monday guys. Thanks for understanding


----------



## Sir Vape (1/6/15)

Fogg's has been sorted and now back on the site guys. New bottles, new lids, same great taste and no leaking  

Once again we apologise and thanks for understanding 





Get them here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

